# Single and owning two dog?



## Zookling (Jun 14, 2010)

I would love insight from anyone who has experience being one person with two dogs. Is it just a bad idea to be outnumbered?

thanks, all.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I always had at least 2 dogs when I was single. It gave them both company while I was working. I am big on walking dogs twice a day together, though. It eliminates excess energy and helps them bond.

Managing 2 dogs is fairly easy. I would feed at the same time but at opposite sides of a room. I put the bowl of the slower eater at my feet, so I can guard against the other coming over to steal food after they finish their own.

I usually have opposite sex dogs (speutered), or when I have 3, I have only 1 female. I never seem to have any fights. I have 2 males and a female now.

I'd guess that your problems right now are the result of the "not dog friendly" parent's dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's different if it's not your dog. I'm single and I have my two at college with me and it works wonderfully most the time. I don't think I'd want three when it is just me though, because I'd run out of hands.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I had 2 dogs and a preschool aged child to handle by myself several years ago and I worked full time. It's hard somedays but it's manageable if you want it bad enough. 

Besides, I couldn't rehome the kid.  LOL  (just kidding!)

I have 2 dogs now and work fulltime. My son (now 21 and even less obedient ) does live with me as does a friend of his who is 22. But I consider myself solely responsible for the dogs.


----------



## Zookling (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate you insight on the topic. A few deep breaths and I should be ready for dog number 2!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

The addition of a 2nd dog can be a difficult period of adjustment. Once everything settles into a routine, it's not so bad. When the 2nd dog is as well trained as the 1st, it's not really any more difficult than having the one dog. Except on bath day.


----------



## NewOrleansPuppy (Sep 8, 2009)

Well at some point I was looking into a second dog, but one big reason is for not doing it anytime soon, who can handle two bigger dogs if I am sick or something along those lines. I think to find someone who would like to take one dog out for a potty break is one thing, asking that person two bring two big dog out is different. 
I think the normal routine shouldn't be a problem once everything is settled.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I find two dogs too much for me, personally. I find it hard to evenly distribute myself to both dogs, and without help from my parents on occasion, I would not have much of a social life. However, this is likely due to the fact that I cannot walk my dogs together, so I must walk them separately, which is very time consuming. I also do not have a yard, so I have to walk my dogs a lot, and take one of them for regular off leash time to meet their exercise needs. Having a yard makes a HUGE difference I think.


----------



## Zookling (Jun 14, 2010)

For me, the decision to get a dog in the first place was a HUGE deal. Now, it isn't the lifestyle , time, or the cost that are a consideration. Mostly...is it going to be better for my current dog (and good for the new one) and do I have enough hands? Knowing that others have done it and it has worked well helps.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Im not single but I just added a second dog.
I am the one who cares for the dogs, My SO is great but I do almost everything for them.

If you are planning to go the rescue route (highly recommended) you will probably get a dog who is not as well trained as your current dog, but that comes with time.
It would be important to find the dog who gets along with your current dog the best.

I assume you are not getting a puppy as you work full time and puppies need to be let out every few hours. They are just a lot more work over all.

How old is your current dog?
Are you prepared to walk them separately if needed?
Are you prepared to work with them if problems arrise?
Can you afford it financially?
Do you have the time to walk/play/train them separately?

If you can honestly say yes to those questions then I think you will be fine


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I've had five on my own and take care of my current dogs and fosters by myself although I am not single. I haven't got any problem with it


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm single and have two wonderful dogs, one of them a puppy that I fostered then adopted (Milton).

I can tell you it's a ton of work; especially the training at this age while keeping Elka happy. But the amount of joy that they bring from playing and living together is well worth it. As Milton gets older the work dwindles as well. 

We're almost back to our old routine. It was horribly tiring at first, but the payoff has been well worth it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm single and have just one. I may add to my pack after I move a couple more times and become more stable, but for now, I'm happy with just the one. I want to own my own place before I add on. 

That said, the sort of dogs that appeal to me are the kind that need LOTS of attention. We're at the park a couple times a day. We go for hikes and swims pretty frequently. We have agility class every week and we're also taking a disc class now (took it last year, so I'm sort of helping to teach it now). Even when we're home, we do a lot of trick training and agility in the backyard. Most weekends are spent at agility trials or disc competitions. I just can't imagine doing all of that for a second dog.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

foxthegoldfish said:


> Im not single but I just added a second dog.
> I am the one who cares for the dogs, My SO is great but I do almost everything for them.


I haven't been single in forever LOL. We have three dogs & I couldn't do it without my husband. The reason is not me but two of our dogs. One sheltie is
13ish years old, she pees often. She's never gone in the house since we got her 2.5yrs ago but she has/had bladder stones and it's important she potty. The other sheltie is one we're having what I think is a major health issue (going to a specialty vets today). Up til the last few weeks, he rarely peed. I only work a 5-6 hour shift but sometimes, he'd pee when we get up a little after 5am and wouldn't go before I'd leave for work at 8:45. My husband works down the road, with a very flexible schedule and can come home to let them out as needed, most days. So, for me, having a second person is a god send.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been single for the last 4 years and I have one dog. I am considering dog #2 (actually going to talk to the breeder and meet the puppies in a week). I am concerned just like you as I have to work and the rest. I have a large yard (1 acre) and I am planning to install kennels along one side. I am on a cul de sac and I have a fenced area in my yard but the entire yard is not fenced (another future project). 

My breed of choice is the GSD so these dogs need a ton of time and attention. I train competition obedience and spend huge amounts of time with the dog and dog people. 

It is just going to be more work. I shut the TV off and do not spend much time on the 'puter so I believe I will do OK with this arrangement. 

When at work my dogs will either be crated or in kennels.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> The addition of a 2nd dog can be a difficult period of adjustment. Once everything settles into a routine, it's not so bad. When the 2nd dog is as well trained as the 1st, it's not really any more difficult than having the one dog. Except on bath day.


Zookling 
Read above stuff and go for it, you are already so far ahead of the game by having the common sense to train your 1st dog properly before considering a 2nd dog. Then you add to it that you have a support group, of course sometimes support groups disappear when you actually need them but if you plan without needing them it will be nice if they live up to the support program. Sorry I have been beat up by Murphy's Law too many times.

It sounds like you have head on shoulders (and not an air head) you will be fine. Stop lurking and dive in here more often as common sense people are always needed.


----------

